# Autosleeper Symbol 2006 handbook



## merthyrboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi folks
Does anyone have a copy of the handbook they could email me for my vehicle. It didn't come with one as I bought it secondhand. The new one has a PDF version on the Autosleeper website but not the old type. Any guidance very welcome ta Lawr


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

If you were to join the Autosleepers Club,

http://www.asoc.fsnet.co.uk/

They may be able to help you.

Drew


----------

